# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Please Comment



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

Please tell me what you think of my aquarium and what I could do to improve it. It is a DIY 15 gal tall with a screw-in-type compact flourescent @ 40W, Yeast CO2, and a Millenium 100 filter.
-Nathan


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

Please tell me what you think of my aquarium and what I could do to improve it. It is a DIY 15 gal tall with a screw-in-type compact flourescent @ 40W, Yeast CO2, and a Millenium 100 filter.
-Nathan


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What are you trying to accomplish with that aquascape? I think it looks like a good imitation of nature and wouldn't change much in that regard. If that's not what you're going for please let us know and we'll be happy to help out.

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

If you got that screw-in PC at Home Depot, my local center also has a cool white version. You may want to try that out and see if it takes some of that yellow from the 6500K spectrum out of there.


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

I think you're off to a good start, even if it is a bit "freeform". The pennywort will go crazy if you let it- you could fill up the background with it and even grow it around all the driftwood. Simply wrap it around the wood as it grows. Pick some smaller crypts or anubias for the middle and foreground and voila, a really cool tank. Maybe some java moss on the wood too. I'd really try and keep it simple with a smaller tank and limit it to three or four plant species, but that's my opinion and personal preference.


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks for your constructive comments. Yes I was shooting for a natural looking aquarium, but not a real biotope. I really like the idea of wrapping the pennywort around the driftwood.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the wood, real twiggy looking. I'd like to see a pic from a little further back to have a better idea what the whole tank looks like.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Ned,
Is that real wood? If so,it may be giving off a lot tannins..which could also be making everything look so yellow. If you don't want the yellow look, try running some good grade of carbon for awhile


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes it is real wood. The wood is most likely pine because in the mountains there arent very many other varieties of trees. I do recognise that the yellow tint is caused by both the tannins from the wood and the yellowish lighting. I also noticed today that my camera is making it look even more yellow vs. the naked eye (Olympus Camedia 5.0 megapixel). Here are some pictures from different angles...









































[This message was edited by ned13b on Sun January 18 2004 at 12:32 PM.]


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

You may want to remove where you obtained the wood from your post - to avoid possible legal problems (if someone from Parks canada was to browse this post). There are laws against removing flora/fauna & rocks/driftwood from provincial and national parks









But thats a gorgeous area, I spent a lot of time up there when I was younger and still lived in calgary.

If I remember correctly, most of the trees up in that area are Blue Spruce and I belive it's Colorado Larch - the wood itself would lend me to believe it's Larch.

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

That's a better view ned13b. I really like the first two pics....cool! What are the dimensions on this cube like tank?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd add some Cardinals and Hatchetfish and leave it alone. That's awesome!

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

Yes, I did have some cardinals but I must have gotten a bad batch so all of them but on died. I also was thinking of getting some hatchets but then I would need to construct a glass cover. The tank dimensions are 33cm x 33cm x 56cm.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

*You may want to remove where you obtained the wood from your post - to avoid possible legal problems (if someone from Parks canada was to browse this post). There are laws against removing flora/fauna & rocks/driftwood from provincial and national parks *

I don't think he said anywhere that he collected it from a national park.

Hey Ned, I'm using some pine roots in my tank as well (it's all we've got here in the Cascades), and am dealing with yellowing tannins. The pieces I'm using were actually small enough to run through the dishwasher (minus soap, of course) and that helped get a lot of the bark, etc. off that I missed wtih the initial rinse. I do about a once a week water change, and I do notice a decrease in yellowing.

It might be a little late, but I would try to shift the position of the right piece a little bit. Take the side against the back and angle the piece so it faces the front a little more. That would give the roots a little more spread and not be such a straight looking line. Just a thought.


----------

